# cpt 64530 with fluoroscopy (77002)



## millortsui (Mar 18, 2011)

Is the fluoroscopy billable???  The procedure say with or without radiologic monitoring.  Does it mean included?


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes the flouro is bundle into 64530


----------

